# /usr/ports/irc/bnc patch for freebsd 8 64 bit



## funtoosh (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello
I've been trying to install bnc on my freebsd 8 64 bit system but it looks like the application is not compatible with freebsd 64 bit, bcz the installation and compilation goes fine but as soon as you launch the application and try to connect to the bnc it crashes immediately. Can anybody please suggest a fix for it ?

I remember last year when i was on FreeBSD 7 64 bit the bnc port was even installing some patch which fixed the issue, but now it does not downloads any patch for 64 bit hence it keeps crashing.

Please guide

Best Regards
Kapil


----------

